# Lost!



## Noor77 (23 Aug 2005)

I love this programme so much   What a brilliant idea to show two episodes together. Does anyone know if the double header is going to be a regular thing?
I like Sawyer best ..at the start Jack was more my man though ;-)


----------



## SteelBlue05 (23 Aug 2005)

Anyone know what the hell is going on in this program, there are a lot of sites speculating on the plot,what the island is etc etc. Anyone got their own theories?

I thought maybe they were all in purgatory but I read that this was ruled out my the producers of the show. How can they all survive such a crash and they all seem to have some dodgy backgroung so I thought they must be stuck in some sort of after life void until the Big Man decides where to put them. But that really would be a crap plot for the program.

It seems full of symbols and hints which are easily missed.


----------



## Noor77 (23 Aug 2005)

I don't want to know what happens!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (23 Aug 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> I don't want to know what happens!


 
I wonder does the shows producers even know  

Its a really addictive programme though, bit like the X Files in that you get small tastes of things but only enough to get you to watch again next week. You never get it all.

I have read what happens into series 2 but I wont spoil it for you!


----------



## Noor77 (23 Aug 2005)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> I have read what happens into series 2 but I wont spoil it for you!


 
No don't tell me! I love the not knowing  I kind of thought it might be a purgatory type thing myself. Some of the characters are a bit bizarre. I change my mind every week though about what's going to happen.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Aug 2005)

Whole forum on this on boards.ie (Plenty of spoliers, so be careful).  One of my friends said yasterday that he heard there is no island, that everyone died in the crash, and that the island is in fact purgatory!!!!!!!

I have to say that I do enjoy a lot of US produced drama:  Lost, 24, Nip/Tuck etc.


----------



## fobs (23 Aug 2005)

i am hooked also and so as there is a double episode next week again will have to miss Eddie Hobbs show! I live the double episode too as the single one is just too short. 
Want to know the fat guys story!

I also am a big fan of Sawyer and found it bizarre that he had met Jack's dad!

Would also hate to know what happens in it as thats what makes it addictive!

I also thought that they had died and that they were in a heaven of sorts.


----------



## MissRibena (23 Aug 2005)

I missed the first few episodes because way back then I had access to channels other than those directly related to my licence fee.  But now I watch it and wouldn't like to miss an episode.

I have to say, that while the story line with cliffhanger upon cliffhanger and back stories is interesting and great for suspense; sometimes I think there is just something missing from the formula.  I can't put my finger on it yet; it could be dodgy acting or it could be that there are just too many characters or maybe it's the polar bear thing or the ease they cope with day to day living with that just takes it too far into the realm of fantasy/improbable for my tastes.  For all the money spent on it, the quality of production just is not up to the likes of CSI, Desperate Housewives or Sex and the City.  It really does have the feel of something that is being made up as they go along with everything and the kitchen sink thrown in for the craic.

I hate the O2 ads that keep peppering every episode and I wish they had the little prologues and epilogues that lots of US shows go in for "Previously on Lost ... " and "Next on Lost ...".

I'm still addicted though 

Rebecca


----------



## EC1 (23 Aug 2005)

I think the double episodes may be something to do with the fact that viewers are getting seriously p!ssed off with the amount of ads and lack of progress — I know I did, and downloaded them ... em, I mean had them posted over from a cousin in the States. Easier to watch all of them on a burned DVD than watching RTE turn a 42 minute show into an hour with O2 ads.

The boards.ie forum is here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=559


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2005)

fobs said:
			
		

> i am hooked also and so as there is a double episode next week again will have to miss Eddie Hobbs show!


Yeah - who cares about "Rip-Off Ireland" when there's something better on the telly!


----------



## Wiggles (23 Aug 2005)

I'm hooked on this as well. I think Locke is a great character and the most mysterious!!

I have to admit if it turns out they are in purgatory it will be the biggest cop out for a decent TV programme................ kinda like a Junior Cert essay that ends "And then we all woke up"


----------



## Noor77 (23 Aug 2005)

I would be really upset if I found out what is going to happen  So no-one on this thread reveal their insider information!


----------



## Gordanus (23 Aug 2005)

>the ease they cope with day to day living<

Rebecca, a practical woman after my own heart!  I've been wondering how nobody seems to be hungry with only the odd fish and bit of fruit to sustain them after the boar (except Sawyer's) left the area due to the hunting.


----------



## Marion (23 Aug 2005)

> I've been wondering how nobody seems to be hungry



I've been wondering how people haven't lost weight.

Marion


----------



## tallpaul (24 Aug 2005)

I see that for those that can' t wait Season 1 of lost is being released on DVD in the US. Have a look here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005JNOG/ref=amb_center-1_67003301_1/104-7601821-6653530Haven't seen this programme myself. Missed it both times on RTE and Channel 4.


----------



## Noor77 (24 Aug 2005)

Marion said:
			
		

> I've been wondering how people haven't lost weight.
> 
> Marion


 
And I've been wondering how the women all stay immaculately made up! Do you think there might be a Clinique counter somewhere on the island?!


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Aug 2005)

This isn't reality TV folks.

You could just as easily wonder why they all didn't die in the first place (maybe they did????)

Suspend your disbelief


----------



## fobs (24 Aug 2005)

> Yeah - who cares about "Rip-Off Ireland" when there's something better on the telly!


 
I can't buy into the "rip-off republic" thing anyway and son't feel too ripped off as I have said on other threads. i want a break from reality when I get the kids to bed at night and this hits the spot. also love 
CSI,Silent Witness (on BBC1),America's next top model (cringeworthy but hooked),
All home improvement shows,Ten years younger on Chanel 4,What not to wear.....



> And I've been wondering how the women all stay immaculately made up! Do you think there might be a Clinique counter somewhere on the island


 
Also wondered this!!! Also their clothes look quite good as does their hair. Anyway still hooked. Easier to watch the double episode but still don't need 10 minute add breaks!


----------



## Gabriel (24 Aug 2005)

One of the best programmes on TV right now.

For all those who are griping about lack of reality...jeeze, if they were to try to play it real it'd be as boring as all hell and no one would watch it. Do you think CSI is for real???

I've no doubt the end to series one will be stupendous. Anything less than stupendous and I'll slate it forever more. It has got to be a wonderful idea...something very few have guessed I reckon. 

Also...I don't want to know so no one tell me please.

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Boston Legal as a great show right now. Shatner at his best (without a shadow of a doubt) and James Spader is amazing as usual. Has to be the funniest thing on TV right now though.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (24 Aug 2005)

Not giving anything away but the end of series one is far from amazing, there is a second series (and probably a third) so dont expect much yet........


----------



## Noor77 (24 Aug 2005)

Don't tell us SteelBlue! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!

In real life the girl that plays Kate is going out with the guy who plays Charlie. I wouldn't have put them together


----------



## SteelBlue05 (24 Aug 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> Don't tell us SteelBlue! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!
> 
> In real life the girl that plays Kate is going out with the guy who plays Charlie. I wouldn't have put them together


 
Really? Hmmmm, but maybe its all a dream.....


----------



## damson (24 Aug 2005)

For anyone who wants to read detailed recaps of past/future (aired in the USA) episodes, or discuss them in a forum,  can be more than a little addictive. Once you start browsing, you end up reading all the episodes for shows that you never used to watch (_e.g. _really really old episodes of ER).


----------



## Noor77 (25 Aug 2005)

I'm starting to think there is something very strange about Jin, the Korean guy - I think he knows something  

I wonder what has happened to that bizarre French woman that Sayyid met - do you think Ethan knew her???


----------



## SteelBlue05 (25 Aug 2005)

Ok, if you dont want to see this then dont follow the instuctions. Its a TV add for series 2....there is one very VERY interesting thing said.....

go to the link below and Then click on the seat row numebrs 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42. Creepieness ensues. You'll need broadband and sound (or a decent network connection)
www.oceanic-air.com/seatingchart.htm


----------



## SteelBlue05 (25 Aug 2005)

lots of great vid clips and things on [broken link removed]
*----------------*

on the first page if you select THE as the departing airport and BOY as the arrival airport and press FIND (big green button at the bottom) the corner of a picture will appear on the yellow section if you scroll your mouse over the picture you can click and drag it around so you can see the picture better.
i have so far seen 3 different pictures

1-Drawings Michael did for Walt
[broken link removed]
2-Claires Boarding Pass
[broken link removed]
3-Another drawing that Michael did for Walt and a Letter / Envelope from Micahel to Walt
[broken link removed]

(you need to refresh the page each time you do it for it to show something different.)

..............

if you scroll your pointer over this section in the Yellow Box

_"Passengers of Oceanic Airlines 
are encouraged to contact their travel"_

there is some text which you can revel by coying and pasting onto a word document.

There is also some behind the Yellow section (the same part where the pictures, i mentioned above, appear) there is some text... this is it.

_I survived a horrific plane crash and am stranded on an island somewhere Northeast of Australia and Southwest of Hawaii. In the event that I am never found, please forward word of my fate to my parents.

If anyone should find this message, please get word I'm alive and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific. Please send help soon. Things are bad. And they're getting worse...

Sally_

*----------------*

[broken link removed]

if you view the "page source" of this page you get this message

_<!--
I would like to inform my financial institutions that I will be late making my September mortgage payment as I am STRANDED ON A FRIGGIN' ISLAND IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE! 
Please have the Government send a search team immediately. OR don't. Shouldn't all the taxes I pay cover an expense like that?
-->_

to view the page source in Mozilla Firefox press Ctrl+U

..............

On this page underneath the seating chart there will be a bit that says

Economy Class
11-42 

there should be a flashing F - click on it. It will then light up seat 42F - Ana Lucia's seat. Click it and you will see a movie clip.

..............

Click on any seat in row 4 8 15 16 23 42 to light up some of the main characters seats.

Click on seat H8 it will then randomly light up someones seat 
(you need to refresh the page each time you do it for it to show a different seat)

..............

Click on 23a - Jack Shepards Seat - and it it will light up seat 23c, and 23d - Rose's seat. Click on 23c and you get a dancing vodka bottle, click on his seat again and look down where it says Oceanic 777 it will flicker from 777 to 815 and quickly display oceanicflight815.com. Click on 23d and you get a little quote from Rose about her husbands wedding ring.

..............

Click on 29c - Charlie Pace's seat - click on it, and it will bring up clairs diary and a dirve shaft backstage pass

..............

Click on seat 9f - Shannon Rutherford's Seat you will see Sayid's Passport and the Map with some French words and equasions on.

..............

Click on seat 9e - Boone Carlyles seat - it will show a small clip.

..............

Click on seat 27g - Edward Mars seat - it will light up Kate Ryans seat, click on it again and it will show you his badge. 

................

Click on seat 27h - Kate Ryans seat - and it will show you her mugshot, click on it again and the picture of the plane at the bottom of the page will turn into her high school sweethearts toy plane.

..............

Click on seat 24d - John Locke's seat - it will show a small clip.

..............

if you click on the green button that says Pre Board Check in it leads to a page which says ETHAN ROM and underneath is some box's - drag and drop the letters into the boxes to spell out OTHER MAN, and you will get another movie clip

..............

if you click the 4 8 15 16 23 42 row numbers (black numbers under the seating chart) you will get another movie clip.

*----------------*

[broken link removed]

if you view the "page source" of this page you get this message

_<!--
I survived a horrific plane crash and am stranded on an island somewhere
Northeast of Australia and Southwest of Hawaii. In the event that I am
never found, please forward word of my fate to my parents.

-->_

*----------------*

[broken link removed]

the second line on the flight tracker screen you can see it says

Flight # 572 
Status Giveus 
Airport THE 

Airport BOY

with flight times of departure 08:00 and arrival 24:00

if you view the "page source" of this page you get this message

_<!--
If you are reading this note PLEASE get word to my wife that her husband survived the crash of Oceanic Flight #815 along with 47 others. Darling, I miss you so much and dream of the day I can see your face again. The very thought of that day is all that keeps me going here. Please don’t forget me!
-->_

*----------------*

[broken link removed]

if you click on the text you get a new window open asking you

_What does Kate use to try and open the dynamite crate? _

answer correctly and you get told

_Take a chance...be added to a special email list to receive communications directly from the LOST writing team. The Island, characters, mythology, symbology...you think you have what it takes?_

and you can either register or if you are already a ABC member you can just sign in.

*----------------*

Other Stuff from that website that we have found

[broken link removed]


----------



## ninsaga (25 Aug 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think there is something very strange about Jin, the Korean guy - I think he knows something
> 
> I wonder what has happened to that bizarre French woman that Sayyid met - do you think Ethan knew her???



...jumped ahead a few episodes the other day to episode 20...more to come on the Korean guy.....it definitely gets weirder...so I'm beginging to think that yep it must be a dream or they are in purgatory or something like that


----------



## MissRibena (25 Aug 2005)

It's killing me not to read the episode summaries to know what's going to happen! It's far too much temptation.

Rebecca


----------



## fobs (6 Sep 2005)

Did ye all watch LOSt last night? Strange episode or what!!! i was so surprised when Boone died! And Locke's situation with his legs!!!! It's getting stranger and stranger...but I am hooked..


----------



## ninsaga (6 Sep 2005)

all I'll say is...look awy now Noor77.......episode 25 is a cliff hanger.... they way this is running the creators can get years out of it...I still think that they are all dead. Looking forward to series 2..but if they make a series 3 out of it then they'll be taking the piss.


----------



## fobs (6 Sep 2005)

I noticed a load of extra characters in it last night looking at the baby that I hadn't noticed before . Are all their stories going to be shwn as well? I too think it is some form of purgatory or something as did you see the light coming on in the  hatch when Boone died? Thought he would have to have done something to absolve his sins or something or else why kill him off? Strange......


----------



## ninsaga (6 Sep 2005)

Hhhmm..didn't click on the connection there that the light shone at the same time yer man died.....so given that the hatch is only opened from the inside...does this mean that it is heaven or hell?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (6 Sep 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> Hhhmm..didn't click on the connection there that the light shone at the same time yer man died.....so given that the hatch is only opened from the inside...does this mean that it is heaven or hell?


 
Those numbers are written on the side of the hatch, the same ones that the big guy used to win the US Lottery and are apparently cursed. So does that mean its hell inside the hatch?

Then I read somewhere that the hatch contains "hope", read what you like into that, I cant figure it out!


----------



## ninsaga (6 Sep 2005)

...now that I recall, the child talks  to Locke and pleads with him also not to open the hatch (even though he was never told about it)....hell it is then I suppose...


----------



## bond-007 (6 Sep 2005)

The complete first season is already out on DVD in the USA.


----------



## fobs (7 Sep 2005)

I would love to get the season 1 DVD but my DVD player is REgion 2 so that rules that out. Must check the make/model again and see if it can be hacked!


----------



## casiopea (7 Sep 2005)

Its also available for region 2 http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...4086/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_11_1/026-6914941-2135660


Usually all these shows become available here in europe on DVD before the US.


----------



## Sarah (7 Sep 2005)

I cant seem to work out that website that shows you the plane info and info on the characters and its really bugging me,,,all it says is this page is no longer available! I love this prog..addicted already only thing is i missed the first episodes!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Sep 2005)

the link [broken link removed] (copy and paste it into the address bar) doesnt work for you?


----------



## Sarah (7 Sep 2005)

No i can get onto the website just when i get onto it the passenger info just says in a big blue box the page is loading please wait but it looks to be part of the website and nothing loads, i left it waiting a half hour!!! Im desperate at this stage!


----------



## Noor77 (8 Sep 2005)

Guys! I can't believe you all want to find out what is happening! The fun bit for me is definitely all the mad guessing I do after each episode!

I really don't want to think it's the hell thing - that would be too simple. Yet, they all seem to have had their hands in some kind of "evil" doings. There must be more to the Doctor's story - he seems just to nice.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (8 Sep 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> No i can get onto the website just when i get onto it the passenger info just says in a big blue box the page is loading please wait but it looks to be part of the website and nothing loads, i left it waiting a half hour!!! Im desperate at this stage!


 
Do you have broadband or diallup? Its probably your internet connection is too slow for the site......


----------



## fobs (8 Sep 2005)

I too don't actually want to know what WILL happen but love guessing with other people who have seen as many episodes as me. 

I think there will have to be more to Jacks's story as he seems a real goody two shoes now.


----------



## Noor77 (8 Sep 2005)

fobs said:
			
		

> I think there will have to be more to Jacks's story as he seems a real goody two shoes now.


 
Yes, but I thought there was a slight tinge of mania about him when he was trying to save Boone and doing the blood transfusion. He wasn't particularly friendly with Boone but he was determined to "save" him. He doesn't like failure. Also, in the flashback of his story, we saw that he married the woman even though he wasn't entirely sure that it was what he wanted to do. I'm beginning to think he has a very dark side...


----------



## getoffthepot (11 Sep 2005)

I have 3 disks (dvdrs) ripped from US TV perfect quality with episodes 13 to 25 (final episode) 

Send me message if interested as I have watched them all.


----------



## EC1 (12 Sep 2005)

getoffthepot said:
			
		

> I have 3 disks (dvdrs) ripped from US TV perfect quality with episodes 13 to 25 (final episode)
> 
> Send me message if interested as I have watched them all.



Getoffthepot, I think what you meant to say was you had them posted over to you from a cousin in the States (as per my Post number 23 earlier in the thread)  Posts like this always lead to queries on torrents, which I'm sure is a banned topic on this board.


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

What did you all make of last nights episode?? Is Locke in league with the French woman??!!! Has Sawyer a career as a nanny ahead of him ???!!!! ;-))


----------



## fobs (13 Sep 2005)

I liked last night's episode a lot and the recap show was very good. Locke seems very strange. Also in the recap show you hear Jack say to Kate "we all died 3 days ago" so was this a clue?!?!

Locke seems very strange when he said he was the one who prevented them giving out a signal. He seems to be getting creepier episode by episode. I still think it's a purgatory type situation!


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

I've started to think that it's the ultimate reality TV show and some of them are in on the secret!

Or else Locke is dreaming the whole thing ...  

I actually don't trust Jack anymore. I'm beginning to think he knows more than he is letting on


----------



## Sarah (13 Sep 2005)

Jack seems to have a bit of a possive and compulsive personality and dosnt like losing anything hence him implying the only reason boone died was because he based his medical training on what locke told him! Also i think that Locke and sayeed will be in cahoots soon enough with this hatch thing going on. Locke is so calm and he keeps saying you have to give back to the island or give the island something-prehaps he is some sort of guardian angel or playing the devils advocate!!!


----------



## fobs (13 Sep 2005)

It really is gripping though isn't it and one of the few TV shows where you don't know whats going to happen if you don't want. All the soaps now have the story in the papers in advance so you don't even have to watch them. I love the guessing element of the show and everyone takes something else out of it. Its a bit like Twin Peaks before ....strange....


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

At the moment I trust Locke more than I trust Jack. We know that Locke didn't murder Boone and that he had a very good reason for not going up to the aircraft himself. He was also shouting at Boone to get out when he realised the plane was moving. So we know for sure that Locke neither killed him nor wanted him to die.

I think Claire and Charlie know more too - I feel sure they know who the "others" are.


----------



## Sarah (13 Sep 2005)

I keep wondering what Ethan would have told them if charlie didnt shoot him. The clip for next weeks episode seems really intergueing! Wonder when the series ends because i know that they have made a second one but i dont want to have to wait 6 months for RTE to show it again! I can definatly see claire plyaing a bigger part in it again now her babys born, shes very protective of it so we shall see what happens!


----------



## Cahir (13 Sep 2005)

Having missed most of the series I watched the recap show but then fell asleep towards the end of the "real" episode.  I wish it was on before my bedtime!  

Anyway, can anyone tell me what happened during the last 20 minutes or so?  I remember seeing when the sort of good looking bloke (sayid I think his name is) told the old bloke he knew he had a gun and after that I drifted off.


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

I think the next double episode is the last one. Someone told me there are 25 episodes in the series so that would be about right. What will we do without it??!!I wouldn't want to find out what happens at this stage...I'm going to wait, even though I'm itching to know!
Remember the psychic in Australia who told Claire that her son would bring a lot of trouble to her life if she kept him ???!!


----------



## Sarah (13 Sep 2005)

Ohhh... i never seen that one as i missed the first few episodes! Maybe Claires little bundle of Joy is the anti christ or something!! I think i may have to emmigrate to America so i can watch this prog asap and not wait for the Irish tv to catch up!


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

Yeah, Walt is supposed to have strange powers too ...and that's why his stepfather didn't want him when the mother died.

The thing about the Nigerian drug smugglers last week kind of threw me. I started to think that maybe the Island was part of the Bermuda triangle ..and the mysterious numbers are the coordinates if the Triangle.


----------



## Wiggles (13 Sep 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> I think the next double episode is the last one. Someone told me there are 25 episodes in the series so that would be about right. What will we do without it??!!I wouldn't want to find out what happens at this stage...I'm going to wait, even though I'm itching to know!
> Remember the psychic in Australia who told Claire that her son would bring a lot of trouble to her life if she kept him ???!!




Two next week and then the final two the week after.Then there is the next series to look forward to


----------



## WarrenBuffet (13 Sep 2005)

Dont give out too much to RTE. I love this show and they are miles ahead of the lads across the water. The double episode idea was a master stroke. 

Only two more weeks left! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

Have we found out yet why Jack was on the flight??? I think maybe his wife died ...and he somehow blames himself for what happened.

I'm sure they are all linked together from before the flight ....

we know sawyer met jack's dad
locke worked for the box company that hurley invested in when he won the lottery

I'm sure there are more connections!


----------



## Wiggles (13 Sep 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> Have we found out yet why Jack was on the flight??? I think maybe his wife died ...and he somehow blames himself for what happened.
> 
> I'm sure they are all linked together from before the flight ....
> 
> ...



His Dad died, he was bringing the body back to the US. It was in the cargo hold! If there is a second series it is unlikely that any of the mysteries will be answered in the last episode!


----------



## Thrifty (13 Sep 2005)

Never made the Box company connection. Its seems the more you analyse it the more connections and nuggets of info you get out of it. rather like a big puzzle. loved the recap but if hadn't watched previous episodes you wouldn't get the whole picture from it - like the numbers thing - spooky.


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

Wiggles said:
			
		

> His Dad died, he was bringing the body back to the US. It was in the cargo hold!


 
Was this shown yet???
Hmm...the mystery thickens.

Also ...re: the box company ..we know that Locke worked there and Hurley invested in it..and we also know that the crazy guy Hurley got the numbers from used to work in the company with the guy HE got the numbers from!


----------



## fobs (13 Sep 2005)

I didn't get the connection with the box company either. I would LOVE to watch the program with other LOSt fans as i always watch it on my own and it isn't the same not being able to say "did you notice that..." to someone. I hope there isn't a huge gap between when series one is shown and series 2!!!!


----------



## Wiggles (13 Sep 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> Was this shown yet???
> Hmm...the mystery thickens.
> 
> Also ...re: the box company ..we know that Locke worked there and Hurley invested in it..and we also know that the crazy guy Hurley got the numbers from used to work in the company with the guy HE got the numbers from!




That episode was shown, I think that is how he found the fresh water in the caves when we went looking for his Dad's coffin.


any ideas why the numbers are on the hatch???!?!?!?


----------



## Wiggles (13 Sep 2005)

fobs said:
			
		

> I didn't get the connection with the box company either. I would LOVE to watch the program with other LOSt fans as i always watch it on my own and it isn't the same not being able to say "did you notice that..." to someone. I hope there isn't a huge gap between when series one is shown and series 2!!!!




Starts next Wednesday in the US.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (13 Sep 2005)

Wiggles said:
			
		

> That episode was shown, I think that is how he found the fresh water in the caves when we went looking for his Dad's coffin.
> 
> 
> any ideas why the numbers are on the hatch???!?!?!?


 
I got the following from the web...

the numbers are....
4 ... 8 ... 15 ... 16 ... 23 ... 42

666 actually is mixed in
The first five numbers add up to 66. And 42? It's root is 6 (4+2=6, according to numerology)! So, there you go. 666

then you also have...
815 was the flight number
815 was the safety deposit box number
815 was Michael's appt number

who knows what they mean.


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

The only thing I can think of is that the person who told the crazy guy the numbers was actually on the island himself at some stage and saw the hatch then .i.e. in chicken and egg terminolody - the hatch came first!!!


----------



## Noor77 (13 Sep 2005)

I also think that if we knew the birth date of Claire's baby it would be signifcant ...and would possibly have something to do with the mystery numbers too.

If the numbers do signify the "dark side" ...then we should be looking out for things that add up to 777 or 7 ..which would signify God ...or help I suppose


----------



## Janet (13 Sep 2005)

The crazy guy got the numbers from a transmission picked up while serving in the army (some part of some army, not sure it was specified which or exactly when) and monitoring transmissions in the Pacific.  Crazy guy's colleague at the time is the guy who won the how many beans competition using those numbers and ended up living out in the Australian back of beyond.  The transmission with the numbers was replaced by the Frenchwoman's message.

The threads on boards.ie will give you lots of information on the different links between different parts of the show - lots of very observant people over there.  Plus a few people on those boards living in the US who have had months to ponder all this stuff!

With regard to the numbers, they are very manipulatable (is that a word?) and if you add/subtract/multiple/divide them in different ways you could get them to mean almost anything you want.


----------



## casiopea (13 Sep 2005)

Hi Norr,

The episode with Jack's dad happened quite early in the series, where as the episode with his wife happened much later so you must have missed it.  I didnt make the box connection either so well done on that!

The whole series has been shown here and all Ill say is not many questions are answered (hope that isnt a spoiler).  I hope it doesnt do an X-files where it just gets more weird with too many unanswered questions getting to the point where you give up on it.

That said....roll on series 2.
cas


----------



## Noor77 (20 Sep 2005)

Hi guys

What did you all think of last nights episode?! Kate is certainly volatile ... a bit of a tearaway. And what does Walt know about the hatch? I only realised last night that it was him that burnt the first raft. Strange.  

I don't think I can wait until next week!


----------



## Wiggles (20 Sep 2005)

There is a lot to Walt.

Didn't the polar bear only appear when Walt was reading the comic book with pictures of polar bears in it back in the first few episodes!


----------



## Noor77 (20 Sep 2005)

Is it all Walt's imagination so??? I have to say I would be pretty annoyed if it is! I didn't realise that thing about the polar bears.
What are the "others" ????!!!!


----------



## Wiggles (20 Sep 2005)

Noor77 said:
			
		

> Is it all Walt's imagination so??? I have to say I would be pretty annoyed if it is! I didn't realise that thing about the polar bears.
> What are the "others" ????!!!!



No idea who the others are, but from looking around the net its all left wide open for the next season which starts in the US tomorrow!!

I don't think its all in Walts head but the little guy knows stuff.


----------



## fobs (21 Sep 2005)

Is next week the finale? I thought Kate's story was unusual. Thought the first crime she committed was thre bank robbery but it seems she was already on the run at this point. And wasn't it strange her mother's reaction to her so she must have done something to her mother at some stage. It is a gripping series and I will miss it.


----------



## Noor77 (21 Sep 2005)

Yeah, next weeks double episode is the finale :-( I was really suprised at Kate's story. I had assumed that the robbery was a once-off thing. It seems like all the people that we assumed were dodgy at the start are actually the  most normal!


----------



## Bonafide (22 Sep 2005)

I wonder have the Irish TV stations been showing two episodes a night for the past few weeks to catch up with the US show as internet/spoilers can ruin shows like this. We might have the second season fairly quickly!!!! Fingers Crossed.


----------



## casiopea (22 Sep 2005)

Here in switzerland they were shown some time back in double episode format too. Maybe thats the way the show requested to broadcast?


----------



## dam099 (22 Sep 2005)

New season started over here last night.

Interesting first episode.


----------



## Gordanus (22 Sep 2005)

thanks for that, dam.   Grrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (23 Sep 2005)

Note: This displays 1 page of the LOST script. It has an interesting hint, but its not going to spoil the series for you. It doesnt give away anything, its just gives more questions really.

go to [broken link removed]

click on the barcode symbol at the bottom of the screen
Enter this - "theislandiswaiting"


----------



## Wiggles (23 Sep 2005)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Note: This displays 1 page of the LOST script. It has an interesting hint, but its not going to spoil the series for you. It doesnt give away anything, its just gives more questions really.
> 
> go to [broken link removed]
> 
> ...




Patience not being one of my virtues. I obtained the last two episodes and the first in the new series. That script page just seems odd!!

The first episode of the new series is crazy!!!


----------



## Son of Jarel (26 Sep 2005)

Noticed something interesting today when I got my "Word of the Day". There was a 17th century philosopher by the name of John Locke. Not sure if this has been covered here already. Love the show myself and have looked at boards.ie but it's next to impossible to read any of the threads as they all have spoilers!

[broken link removed]

Interesting:


> His contributions to philosophy include the theory of knowledge known as empiricism, which addressed the limits of what we can understand about the nature of reality. Locke held that our understanding of reality ultimately derives from what we have experienced through the senses.


----------



## Wiggles (26 Sep 2005)

Son of Jarel said:
			
		

> Noticed something interesting today when I got my "Word of the Day". There was a 17th century philosopher by the name of John Locke. Not sure if this has been covered here already. Love the show myself and have looked at boards.ie but it's next to impossible to read any of the threads as they all have spoilers!
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Interesting:



I had a look on wikipedia about the program and they talk about this. Also, there was another philosopher that was at odds with Locke. Her name was Jean-Jacques Rousseau who the character Danielle Rousseau is based on. I guess in the second series they will have a few moments!


----------



## Noor77 (27 Sep 2005)

Hi All

What did you make of last night's episode?? I thought it was very interesting ...and very well done. Especially the part where you think all the islanders on the raft are going to be saved!  

Has anyone ANY idea when rte2 are going to start screening series 2???


----------



## car (27 Sep 2005)

I started watching this series about half way through and got hooked with the suspense.  But do they have to do the whole "wont someone save my baby?" ham acting thing.   Cringing.  I know they tried to get a few unknowns to play the parts, and you can definitely see that but the producers/directors could definitely do a better job in parts.  btw, any Stephen King fans out there who think the whole story smacks of his very unique writing style? (multi character exploring, character history coming back to haunt, lots of hidden talents in every one that are only exposed at the right time. etc,etc)

I would have liked to have seen more answers then questions in the episode last night.  Otherwise its not like the end of a series at all, its just another episode and we have to wait months for the next one.  
They might as well have Bobby Ewing coming out of the shower in the next one.... or crawling up that shaft followed by Pamela in some surreal hollywood twist. Now Id pay to see that.   Ive said too much again havent I? Someone make the voices stop....


----------



## Noor77 (27 Sep 2005)

Yeah, Claire was getting on my nerves in last nights episode. She is definitely one of the weaker actors on the show. But I really did love the raft bit


----------



## fobs (27 Sep 2005)

Loved last nights episode but hated the fact that Walt was taken by those men. I was screaming at the telly for someone to save him!!!

What was that thing that held onto Locke?

Hope its not going to be months before we get the next series or we are bound to here whats going to happen which I hate. It's the unexpectedness that I love as there is hardly anything on now that you don't get the plot beforehand!


----------



## Wiggles (27 Sep 2005)

Wikipedia has all the airdates for season one and two. There is nothing there for Ireland or the UK yet. I had mixed feelings about the end of series one, but after watching the first episode of season2 I am hooked all over again!!

Be careful if you do look up Lost on wikipedia as it has episode summaries for season one and some of season two.


----------



## muffin1973 (27 Sep 2005)

Didn't get into it at all at the start but watched the last three weeks of double episodes and totally hooked now - that bit last night when they sent off the flare was seriously scary - first I thought it was a whale or something but then when you heard the motor boat sound all I could think was "this can't be good, I mean who would be out there in the middle of nowwhere in such a small boat at that hour of the night" - and as soon as you realised it wasn't the baby the others were after but that the mad woman was still talking about hearing them say "they came back for the boy" the only other boy on the island was Walt so wasn't surprised at them taking him and didn't for one minute think they were saved... Anyone think the people on the boat were the people who had originally landed with the french woman??
Really creepy series - hate being left hanging like that though!


----------



## FiveFingers (27 Sep 2005)

I thought that the "monster" sounded an awful lot like the noises that Walt's video game made (the one he was playing while waiting in the airport).


----------



## SteelBlue05 (27 Sep 2005)

FiveFingers said:
			
		

> I thought that the "monster" sounded an awful lot like the noises that Walt's video game made (the one he was playing while waiting in the airport).


 
didnt spot that but that would make sense becasue he was reading the comic book which had a picture of a polar bear, and of course a polar bear appeared on the island.


----------



## car (27 Sep 2005)

was Hurley not also reading that comic on the plane?


----------



## sherib (27 Sep 2005)

Originally Posted by *Son of Jarel*
_Noticed something interesting today when I got my "Word of the Day". There was a 17th century philosopher by the name of John Locke. Not sure if this has been covered here already. Love the show myself and have looked at boards.ie but it's next to impossible to read any of the threads as they all have spoilers!_

_[broken link removed]_

_Interesting:_
_Quote:_
_His contributions to philosophy include the theory of knowledge known as empiricism, which addressed the limits of what we can understand about the nature of reality. Locke held that our understanding of reality ultimately derives from what we have experienced through the senses. _


I think you're onto something *Son of Jarel*. Did anyone think, in last night’s episode, that the chief ‘rescuer’ who then abducted Walt looked like an old fashioned pirate? And Locke said he's “a man of faith” and not science like Jack! Like 16th or 17th century? My guess is that they’re in some kind of a time warp and getting a chance to change their futures. Locke gave a very strange look towards the mad French woman, as if he knew her, so there must be a connection there. The fat guy (what's his name) is maybe the most interesting character and the mad French woman the least credible - IMHO.


----------



## Bluebean (28 Sep 2005)

If it was the 'others' who took Walt, and also who took the french woman's child Alex 16 years ago - then was Alex one of the people on the boat? Has he become one of the 'others'?

Gripping stuff though - did anyone manage to find out when season 2 is starting on RTE?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (28 Sep 2005)

car said:
			
		

> was Hurley not also reading that comic on the plane?


 
yeah he was, I think Walt just found it on the beach after the crash.

Also, heard on today fm series 2 doesnt start until about 7 months time.


----------



## Sarah (28 Sep 2005)

What i want to know is how come Kate dosent have any roots growing out by now. In the episode before the last it showed Kate dying her hair from Blonde to Brown so shouldnt she be needing a retouch by now!! Also the mad french woman had scratches on her arm and it was only when Claire seen them that she remembered she inflicted them on her. So Was the mad french woman in Kahoots with Ethan and if so does she know who the others are or may be one of the "others"!!


----------



## car (28 Sep 2005)

And how comes the womenfolk all seem to have bright red lipstick on ALL the time?  And doesnt anyone get sunburn?  
Didnt the producers employ a continuity consultant?  tsk, tsk..


----------

